# Cutting rebar!!



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

I've tried the Dremel (eats up one disc per cut = expensive) and bolt cutters. Any suggestions without having to spend a lot of money on another power tool?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I just use a hack saw. Works well but you have to put some elbow grease into it.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

A four inch grinder with abrasive cutting wheel is fast and prabaly wont cost more than $25 at Harbor Freight Tool. The hacksaw works and will go fast once you get started.


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

It depends on how much rebar you need to cut. A hacksaw will do it for a couple cuts, but isn't much fun on a bunch. An angle grinder with a cutoff wheel should be a fairly inexpensive option and handy to have around for other projects. For doing a lot of cutting, you get into bigger expensive things like chop saws with abrasive discs.

The wheels spray a lot of hot debris so protective gear and being mindful of where the stuff is going are good ideas. I have a pair of shoes with a hole burned through the top from when I was grinding some rivets one day...


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazedLemming said:


> I have a pair of shoes with a hole burned through the top from when I was grinding some rivets one day...


I have a pair of those. The really interesting part is where the burn runs across the insole.

Wear leather shoes. I have a friend who I watched get torn up cutting steel. I now have a nice pair of leather welding gloves for jobs such as this.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

How much and what length of rebar do you need.
Home Depot carries it in short lengths. 24 inches I think.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Home depot carries it in 12 inch, 24 inch and 36 inch lengths. If you have to cut a lot, though, get an abrasive disk for a chop saw for about $20 at Home Depot.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I use a hack saw.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

With a good blade in a hacksaw, you can cut 3/8" rebar in 15-20 seconds or less. If you don't mind a ragged cut, you only need to cut ~1/3 the way or so, then bend at that location and it will snap off...this usually takes 5-10 seconds.

You can find abrasive blades for a circular saw, metal cutting blades for jig saws and sawzalls saw, and abrasive disks for angle grinders and die griners, too - so it really only comes down to "what tools do you have available to cut it?"

The problem with the dremmel is the tool body is in the way of making a straight cut through the rebar. Secondly, you always want to keep those disks in a position so the rotation of the abrasive disk lets it trail off the sharp edge of the metal, never cut into it. If the abrasive rotates into the sharp edge, it will 'scalp' the material off the disk pretty quick.


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

i found it yesterday in 48" length.. would've been cheaper to buy a long one and cut though.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I second the Angle grinder with cutoff wheel!! Quick and easy.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

typoagain said:


> I have a pair of those. The really interesting part is where the burn runs across the insole.
> 
> Wear leather shoes. I have a friend who I watched get torn up cutting steel. I now have a nice pair of leather welding gloves for jobs such as this.


And old clothes too. Back in my teens I helped convert a Dart Drug into a "Super Dart". They had me using a circular saw with a cutting disk working on isle shelving. After the first day I found little burn holes all over the front of my shirt.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Find a neighbor that has an angle grinder, metal band saw, or portaband. All will work wonders on the rebar. I don't own an angle grinder but my neighbor does so that is how I cut mine.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

My personal favorite is my old pair of 48in bolt cutters. (Yes four feet!) they cut up to half inch rebar like its nothing, it just a little unwieldy to handle. lol


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Wow, it looks like I spend a little more and get the pre-cut rebar. My husband won't go for another tool for me right now and I really hate the hacksaw right now.


----------

